# Compiz Fusion

## guije

So, ich habe Compiz Fusion emerged, starte ich das Teil jetzt mit / compiz-manager. dann bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

```
guije ingo # compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: not present.

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log

No whitelisted driver found

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.

Checking for non power of two support: present.

Checking for Composite extension: present.

Comparing resolution (1366x768) to maximum 3D texture size (16384): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: not present.

Checking for FBConfig: present.

Checking for Xgl: not present.

Starting emerald

```

Dann hängt sich X irgendwie auf, soll heißen ich kann unten in der Leiste nichts mehr aktivieren und auch keine Fenster mehr verschieben.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Schon angeguckt? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz-Fusion

Btw. fusion-icon ist ganz nützlich  :Wink: 

----------

## guije

...ja das Wiki kenne ich.

Habe die whitelisted driver Meldung auch schon behoben, aber... die anderen Meckereien werde ich nicht los.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich als User keine Effekte im ccsm machen kann, erst wenn ich ccsm als root ausführe.

Fusion-Icon habe ich drauf, aber beim starten hängt sich X genauso auf wie wenn ich compiz-manager als User starte.

----------

## guije

Also was ist das nur für ein Kampf !!!

Wie kann es nur möglich sein, das ich das Compiz nicht starten kann, da muß doch etwas nicht stimmen.

```
ingo@guije ~ $ compiz-manager --replace

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:68e0 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1366x768) to maximum 3D texture size (16384): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

```

und

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux guije 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #14 SMP Sun Nov 7 01:34:10 GMT 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 30 October 2010  08:46:52PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov 11 12:07:07 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e7e40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68e0:1179:fd12 ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd6000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00004000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.77.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.77.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.77.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.771                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug 25 2010 21:37:55

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68E0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8fea510

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TexturedXrender" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 10

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series " (Chipset = 0x68e0)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1179, PciSubDevice = 0xfd12)

(==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd6000000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00004000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.19

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: PARK

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 524288 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x20000000)

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 32.

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) fglrx(0): Active stereo disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 2a6  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2010  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.616 redY: 0.371   greenX: 0.355 greenY: 0.606

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.100   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 72.3 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1526 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  LG Display

(II) fglrx(0):  LP156WH2-TLAD

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0030e4a60200000000

(II) fglrx(0):    00140103802313780ac1259d5f5b9b27

(II) fglrx(0):    19505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    0101010101013e1c56a0500016303020

(II) fglrx(0):    350059c2100000190000000000000000

(II) fglrx(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

(II) fglrx(0):    4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):    004c503135365748322d544c41440055

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 678

(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.30  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768

(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (350, 190) mm

(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (99, 102)

(II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series  has 2 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x87a5000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x87a5000 to 0xb6884000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x87a6000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.77.5

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug 25 2010

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.34-gentoo-r12

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x087a7000

(II) fglrx(0): Display width adjusted to to 1664 due to alignment constraints

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010a8000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1664,2624)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1664,1664) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1664 x 960

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BackingStore" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Backing store enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 592

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available

(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'

(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 678

(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.30  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 678

(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.30  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 678

(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.30  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

```

und

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   Option       "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AIGLX" "On"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

   Option       "TexturedXrender" "on"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "1"

   Option       "BackingStore" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#   Mode         0666

#EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

